# Convert stereo TV sound to 5.1 surround?



## davidfox (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey guys. I have a Samsung HT-C655W 5.1 system and am wondering how I can make my normal TV channels play in surround sound? I assume the tv channels dont output 4.1 sound, but is there a way to make it 'virtual', so that the rear and centre speakers are used too? I am connecting to the receiver from my TV via an optical audio cable...

thanks for your help!


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

Connect the TV via optical out to optical in or L/R out of TV to L/R in on the Samsung and use Dolby Pro Logic II. VOILA! Surround sound.


----------

